

Unintentionally starting an XML debate - felideon
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1090034/xml-or-sql/1090050#1090050

======
felideon
It's interesting to see that some developers really are okay with accepting
XML for what it has become, thanks to tools/abstractions that make it easy to
cope with. I don't think they actually feel as if they are coping though, but
rather they are consuming something that is good in principle or even design.

Edit: I'm really just regurgitating stuff I've read in the past on HN and
comp.lang.lisp (namely posts by Kaz Kylheku and Erik Naggum), including:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=666611>
[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/tree/browse_fr...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/tree/browse_frm/thread/d4aac731fa350221/487839dfc87314d0?rnum=91&_done=%2Fgroup%2Fcomp.lang.lisp%2Fbrowse_frm%2Fthread%2Fd4aac731fa350221%2F0af931d81e3d830f%3Ftvc%3D1%26#doc_b2af4ed49c8a393b)
[http://web.archive.org/web/20071231152902/xmlsucks.org/but_y...](http://web.archive.org/web/20071231152902/xmlsucks.org/but_you_have_to_use_it_anyway/useful-
xml.html)

